# £160 for BOS!!



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice new Swissvax website but noticed BOS is now £160. Thankfully I got mine last December for £125. That's quite an increase.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Everything has gone up by about 10%.

I'll never buy BOS again at that price. I'll stick to Glasur.

I have to question Onyx at £53 too - too close to RG55 which is a lot more durable.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mirage (Saphir) now up by £10 to £95!!!

That's an even bigger percentage increase than the BOS. :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Celeste Dettaglio is way cheaper than that


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

putting price up like that i hope people dont buy it! i for sure wont buy a pot of bos now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> Mirage (Saphir) now up by £10 to £95!!!
> 
> That's an even bigger percentage increase than the BOS. :doublesho


Thank God I bought a used pot:lol:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That means Collys 476 is 10 time less that BOS!!!!!!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

I was about to buy some Mirage but opted for Zymol Titanium due to the price increase and postage cost. Anyone know what has caused Swissvax to increase by 10%? 
Just wait until VAT goes up next year!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Greed?

(am sure its down to cost of raw materials etc)


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

New logo too I hear? 



$wi$$vax!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

I was looking at getting another pot of BoS but not at £160.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looks like i'm goin to have to change the sample thread now then,

2 pots of wax is now an extra £35 :doublesho


thats a pot of dodo juice more over night :wall:


sorry but i think i might be saying bye bye to swissvax products


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jusus i just noticed shield is now £105 :wall:


everything just looks over priced now, 

i know before they were not the cheapest but they were good quality for the money,

now the prices are just taking the mik,

i can see the dodo's and Z germans getting a lot busyer :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Got Onyx a while back and I like it. I *WAS* going to get BOS and Mirage but wont bother (not at that price) and enjoy the tub of Glasur that arrived today.

I know you could say "well you got Glasur so why not by BOS and Mirage" but its my cash and chioce. Not sure if Zymol will raise prices or not.

Swissvax..... Really Dumb move. Shame.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

After reading a review on DW about BOS Vs SN, I was tempted to spend that bit extra and give BOS a go for myself to see what I thought.

However, due to the price increase, I've now decided against this. It's just not viable any more.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

They be even more come the VAT rise,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

TomV6 said:


> After reading a review on DW about BOS Vs SN, I was tempted to spend that bit extra and give BOS a go for myself to see what I thought.
> 
> However, due to the price increase, I've now decided against this. It's just not viable any more.


you could now buy 3 pots of supernatural for the price of 1 BOS :doublesho


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> you could now buy 3 pots of supernatural for the price of 1 BOS :doublesho


Exactly. And given the fact it's been reviewed as 'on par' with it- the price rise has now moved BOS into a totally different level of the market, & made it unjustifiable.

I'm sure Swissvax have their reasons for the price increase (Maybe that classy, expensive-looking new website they've just had developed)- but from this thread alone, I think Mr Swissvax needs to put his thinking cap back on.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that is quite a price rise. maybe its to cover the new website? lol

i paid £110 for my BoS STARTER kit about 3-4 years ago!!!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Raw material cost in a 200g (ish) pot of wax? im not sure about that one.

I work in the chemical industry where price rises and decreses are too often seen 10% price hike is massive.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I nearly bought shield at 95 the other day now it's 105 well 110 delivered I'm not sure I'll ever do it. Bought a used pot of bos but will be on the lookout for another if ever I want to replace it.

I may see what the big z has to offer.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I will never buy BoS again even if the price becomes less , I bought many Boutique waxes but with BoS I'm not very happy , I will Stick to Glasur . With £160 I can buy 2 great waxes and enjoy with it such as RG55 , Smartwax Concours , Victoria Concours and Surely Dodo SN .


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just had a proper look around the site,

divine has gone up by over £100 

crystal rock the same,

and the master collection bags are now 5 pound more with out wax than they were before when you got wax with them :wall:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if the price rise has more to do with Swissvax seeking to position some of their products just under the price point of comparable zymol products (e.g. Mirage £95 - Glasur £98; BOS £160 - Concours £169), whilst having much smaller increases on other waxes (i.e. Onyx) and accessories (50p increase in applicator pads, £1 increase on Pink MF, £2 on Cleaner fluid 250ml).

Interestingly, the Nano Express kit remains unchanged at £40.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> I'm wondering if the price rise has more to do with Swissvax seeking to position some of their products just under the price point of comparable zymol products (e.g. Mirage £95 - Glasur £98; BOS £160 - Concours £169), whilst having much smaller increases on other waxes (i.e. Onyx) and accessories (50p increase in applicator pads, £1 increase on Pink MF, £2 on Cleaner fluid 250ml).
> 
> Interestingly, the Nano Express kit remains unchanged at £40.


but zymol pots are slightly bigger and offer free delivery :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> but zymol pots are slightly bigger and offer free delivery :thumb:


Fair point, I was just trying to think of a rational reason for the adoption of differential percentage increases rather than an across the board increase which applied to all products equally.


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

npinks said:


> They be even more come the VAT rise,


I'll bet you they'll 'absorb' the VAT increase. Probably one of the reasons they upped the prices now. It'll look like they're being good and not upping the prices with the VAT increase in january.

Will people have forgotten they upped prices considerably in 3 months time? Most probably won't.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

On the whole perhaps production costs have increased and they wish to pass it on as to not affect product margins. I wouldn't class them as being in the price sensitive area of the Market and so they may just do very well from it. I'll probably still purchase shield in future. And no doubt I'll give up at that.

I've not tried any zymol waxes yet but I do wonder if when people see the prices they just might wander over to zymol instead.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As I've said before, I think that what you are seeing is a reflection of exchange rates - the pound has stabilised at around 1.15 Euros, somewhat down from its historic 1.45 level of a couple of years ago. 
New pricing suggests an awareness of competitor products, though Swissvax probably only consider Zymol as their competitor, and Zymol prices have been remarkably stable.

However, Swissvax are perhaps misguided if they think this as boutique wax companies like mine have brought out products which directly challenge theirs, such as Black Label which is 11% more Carnauba than Mystery (66% vs. 55%, and all White in Black Label but not specified in Mystery...) yet £120 less and much better presented. 

Then look at alternatives from us, DoDo etc as mentioned above further down the range and you can see they are, IMHO and trying to be detached, under serious threat.

Its going to be interesting....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

I suppose havinvg now slept on it the price increase aint too bad if they absorb the VAT increase. 

I know my prices have gone up over the last 12 months because of all suppliers going up so in a way SV are just in keeping with the rest. The main reason the prices now look so scary I think is because they were not too cheap to Start


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> As I've said before, I think that what you are seeing is a reflection of exchange rates - the pound has stabilised at around 1.15 Euros, somewhat down from its historic 1.45 level of a couple of years ago.
> New pricing suggests an awareness of competitor products, though Swissvax probably only consider Zymol as their competitor, and Zymol prices have been remarkably stable.
> 
> However, Swissvax are perhaps misguided if they think this as boutique wax companies like mine have brought out products which directly challenge theirs, such as Black Label which is 11% more Carnauba than Mystery (66% vs. 55%, and all White in Black Label but not specified in Mystery...) yet £120 less and much better presented.
> ...


Is that 66% of total product or 66% of wax used?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

They have also changed their pots, well BOS anyway, which they haven't shown, I put my new BOS into the old pot. Luckily I brought mine a while back, when it was cheaper..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

qstix said:


> They have also changed their pots, well BOS anyway, which they haven't shown, I put my new BOS into the old pot. Luckily I brought mine a while back, when it was cheaper..


What do you not like about the new pot ?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The neck is to narrow, well if you like to use an applicator.  About 1 to 1.5cm difference..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

qstix said:


> The neck is to narrow, well if you like to use an applicator. About 1 to 1.5cm difference..


I understand what your saying, its always good to give feedback to companies when they make change, whats good whats not etc.....


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

The Price increase by 10% is due to the weak €uro compared with the Schweizer Franken! It has dropped by over 20cent between june2009 and june2010 - thats Why swizöl had to react to compensate! It is the first price increase in many many years...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I thought someone would have the figures, but your memory on their price increases isn't as good as it is on exchange rates. I'm sure there was a price rise last year of £15 on BoS..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> I thought someone would have the figures, but your memory on their price increases isn't as good as it is on exchange rates. I'm sure there was a price rise last year of £15 on BoS..


Yes there was, not sure on the amount though..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It was £120 back in 2008, because I bought some, then it went up to £135 I believe at one point during 2009, then again to £145?

Onyx was £40 in 2008, and went to £45 then £47?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep some of the price increases i worked out when the VAT went back to 17.5%, the figures didnt add up it was slight, but nothing as major as now i rem seeing it about 120/125, iirc mine was 135....i nearly died when i saw 160.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The price increases are down to the Swiss Franc exchange rates as explained by Sam in another post (or was it on thier Facebook page), we have had the same issues in Xerox with the Jap Yen, US Dollar and Euro.

I do believe that Swissvax also wont be puting the prices up in Jan when the VAT increase comes into play.

To be perfectly honest I will still replace my BOS when I finish it ans continue to purchase Swissvax products, they are still in my eyes better than the big Z. The price increase is only to be expected....will be interested to see what the other "premuim" brands will do in 2011.

A price increase is always going to upset some but Swissvax is a company not a charity and if a price increase is whats needed then thats that....no different to if there is a price rise on petrol etc....live with it untill the global economy settles our lives are going to be plagued with increases.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Celeste Dettaglio is way cheaper than that


Vic red is even cheaper :thumb:

price rise aiii, i guess someone's gotta pay for those new tubs


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

BOS is 185 Euros here! No way I will spend that amount of money on a wax, sorry.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

R222 is the most expensive wax i would buy. Looks as good, if not better than the silly priced stuff!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1.8TS said:


> I'll bet you they'll 'absorb' the VAT increase. Probably one of the reasons they upped the prices now. It'll look like they're being good and not upping the prices with the VAT increase in january.
> 
> Will people have forgotten they upped prices considerably in 3 months time? Most probably won't.


Thought much the same, but then if you're in for £160, what's £165 which can be "blamed" on the Government?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

domino said:


> Vic red is even cheaper :thumb:
> 
> price rise aiii, i guess someone's gotta pay for those new tubs


so are alot of waxes


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> However, Swissvax are perhaps misguided if they think this as boutique wax companies like mine have brought out products which directly challenge theirs, such as Black Label which is 11% more Carnauba than Mystery (66% vs. 55%, and all White in Black Label but not specified in Mystery...) yet £120 less and much better presented.


Love the container of your BL, Mark - hat's off to you on that, but an 11% difference in the raw carnauba content is nothing but mere pennies difference, and means as much as just quoting BHP for a car.
Without weight figures, everyone automatically assumes more always equals quicker - Lotus might disagree on that!

I'd wager Swissvax's production costs are higher, but not necessarily so much as to be not guilty of profiteering.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to clarify - Black Label is 66%, Mystery is 55% - so 11% or 20% depending on which way you look at it.

Our jar is 270ml, Mystery is 200ml, so ours is 35% more. Starts to add up..

And if you add in the scrap value of our container versus theirs, thats worth an extra £6 if you were daft enough to do so !

I'd guess their production costs are lower than ours as they are somewhat larger than us (right now...) so will have greater economies of scale.

Black Label acehives what I wanted with it - more Carnauba %age, more overall product, better presentation, comparable results (always subjective) for around half the money. I'm talking myself into buying some....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll ask again since you might of missed my post.

Is that 66% of wax used or 66% of total product?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> R222 is the most expensive wax i would buy. Looks as good, if not better than the silly priced stuff!


P21s/R222 I love this wax it gives me everything except the durability but this is not a big issue .


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its calculated on the industry standard basis the same as Swissvax, Zymol etc precisely to aid these kind of comparisons.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how much is a refill mark? im tempted :lol:

sending my vintage back for a refill in the next couple of weeks i hope!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Its calculated on the industry standard basis the same as Swissvax, Zymol etc precisely to aid these kind of comparisons.


so about 15% of total product then?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I'll ask again since you might of missed my post.
> 
> Is that 66% of wax used or 66% of total product?


By volume of wax ingredients in all likelihood.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

the price increase is the same as in all walks of life,the lacoste jumpers i buy last year were £90 now they are £100,the decision is then mine to decide if i will justify the price increase or not buy it due to that and go to a different brand, i still buy them after the initial moan to my missus,its all subjective,if none of the other boutique wax companies put up there prices in the next 18 months then it looks like profftering if they do then it all becomes irrelevant , i for one had planned to treat myself to a tub of bos for my own car and still plan to do so.either take it on the chin or move to another brand if you dont like the hike in cost.im sure swissvax wont be worried as said earlier they seem to want to move themselves into the elite tier on there own,time will tell ifn its a good or bad move


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

not too sure exactly what to make of this yet, but it does seem reading the majority of the comments that they've given themselves both barrels across the toes here. :tumbleweed:

Mark must be loving this - RG55 IMHO has long been the best value LSP out there for some time. Black label will soon reach similar status for what it offers too I suspect. I have some BOS left, but am unlikely to have more when it's done. Black label will be a different story though.... :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't possibly comment Ross.... of course our 55 has the same 'nuba percentage as BoS though don't want to get into that again.... 

Black Label refills are £200 Ian, inc VAT, collection and delivery by courier at our cost.


----------

